# What is Gesshin?



## JBroida (Apr 8, 2012)

I get this question a lot, so I thought i'd post a quick answer here for you guys:

You can read a bit about Gesshin here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/info/gesshin

The gist of it is that it is our private brand... we work with the makers to make special items... making improvements to the fit and finish, working on new heat treatments, creating new product lines, making shapes, introducing new steels, and/or creating/modifying profiles.

The idea is that we can work together with the craftsmen we work with to create better knives and offer an unparalleled level of aftercare.


----------

